# Easy Steer Issue



## Kpayne111 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi all, first time poster here. I own a used 27" 9.5hp blower, model #944.524693. Ever since I got the blower I've had an issue where the steering dogs keep wanting to disengage while in use. It's very bad on the left wheel. I have inspected them for both wheels and they seem to be in good shape with no obvious wear. I cleaned them all off and relubed. I went to use the blower again and made no difference. As soon as the left wheel sees some load, it just sits there and skips in the dogs. I even disconnected the cable to disengage the dogs and it didn't help. It happens on the right wheel periodically but nowhere near as bad as the left. Has anyone ever dealt with this? It's very frustrating and I'd rather try to fix this instead of buy another blower. Thanks!


----------

